# empty tank can it be dan?



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

80 g tank can it be dan?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

By empty do you mean no gravel, or no decorations. My reds have been breeding in my 75 so i think you should be alright.

In my tank i got drift wood and fake plants. I dont think you need anything in the tank except gravel.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i do have gravel now what do i need to do to piar them?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Let them frolick in the tank and get freakY!!!!


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

*what do i need to do to piar them its wery hard?*







halp!!!!!! i have to do thes


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

the word is dont use gravel, although i still do....
dunno

lol


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

what do you mien "dont use gravel"?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I myself use very unorthodox methods of generating spawns, but I have induced spawning in a bare bottom tank with no gravel. Just green plates. I was totally unaware the fish had bred. 4 weeks latter I place in gravel and saw a few dozen small swimming fish. I looked under the green under gravel plates, and saw hundreds of trapped fry. It was a frustrating thing to do but, I managed to fish out over 200 trapped between the plates… That is my only experience with breeding in a tank with no gravel.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

6" is not the 100% size for them to breed, though they have been bred at that size. Beside it is hard to find a pair, if you had one (lucky enough), they spawn for you eventually with or without gravel.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

piranha- fury members ruls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Can you get piranhas in Israel? where do they ship them from?


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

from u.s.a its illegal in israel we ship them as a red pacu or as a tetra fry


----------

